# crawfish trapping



## the last bank fisherman (Feb 17, 2014)

i think about trying to trap some mub bug on that creek in white. where people trout fish


----------



## wncslim (Feb 17, 2014)

just put a minnow trap in the creek with a few minnows or hot dog and they will find it.


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 18, 2014)

wncslim said:


> just put a minnow trap in the creek with a few minnows or hot dog and they will find it.



Problem with that is that it's illegal to trap minnows in Georgia. 

Especially in a trout stream, the trapper is going to have to be able to explain how his minnow trap is really a crawfish trap.


----------



## the last bank fisherman (Feb 18, 2014)

put meat for crawfish bread for minnow


----------



## wncslim (Feb 18, 2014)

oops.


----------



## DeepweR (Feb 18, 2014)

Write "Crawfish Basket" on it.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 18, 2014)

Use a crawfish trap instead of a minnow trap.Crawfish traps are easy to make.I like to bait mine with dry dog food placed in a pantyhose and hung from the top of the cage.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 18, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Problem with that is that it's illegal to trap minnows in Georgia.
> 
> Especially in a trout stream, the trapper is going to have to be able to explain how his minnow trap is really a crawfish trap.



I looked over the regs and couldn't find anywhere saying that it was illegal to use minnow traps in Georgia. It does say however,minnow seines are illegal to use in any designated trout waters.On the commercial side of the regs it states that It is illegal to fish baskets in freshwater flowing streams.


----------



## centerc (Feb 18, 2014)

The wildcat creek in pickens Co or it might be Dawson past big Canoe has the biggest crawfish ive seen the kids caught a mess of them while we trout fished and we cooked them up .


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 18, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> It is illegal to fish baskets in freshwater flowing streams.



When does a "minnow" become a "fish?"  Same regulations apply to "fish" no matter how big they are.


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan (Feb 18, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I looked over the regs and couldn't find anywhere saying that it was illegal to use minnow traps in Georgia. It does say however,minnow seines are illegal to use in any designated trout waters.On the commercial side of the regs it states that It is illegal to fish baskets in freshwater flowing streams.



PG. 16 under Seines, Cast Nets, Bow Nets.....5th bullet down. Been illegal as long as I can remember.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 19, 2014)

KINCHAFooneeryan said:


> PG. 16 under Seines, Cast Nets, Bow Nets.....5th bullet down. Been illegal as long as I can remember.



Thanks,see it now.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 19, 2014)

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/130
Found this.Collecting from the wild section.
A minnow trap would have to have a lot smaller mesh than a crawfish trap for it to be effective or none at all,like those glass jugs they make specifically for catching minnows


----------



## fishdog (Feb 19, 2014)

Catch a few trout, wrap the guts around a stick. Let them soak a while. Slowly pick up the gut pile while bringing a tin can up stream. They will hold on to the guts.
We used to do this while camping In the mountains, works good.


----------



## centerc (Feb 21, 2014)

my kids like to catch them like this


----------



## AStrick (Feb 23, 2014)

It states? 
Minnow traps are illegal in fresh water.
But craw dad traps?
And that was the question.
Aren't even close in design of a minnow trap!
So I say craw dad all ya want!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Feb 23, 2014)

I called DNR about this several years ago. I was told use whatever trap you like, just let go any minnows you catch.


----------



## flatheadz (Feb 27, 2014)

Catfish connection.com has 13 dollars traps that work really well, use fresh fish a
parts to bait. Contray to belief they are picky eaters. You will catch a few using random baits though. Fresh fish parts and you will slaughter em if they are there.


----------



## ilbcnu (Feb 27, 2014)

use the round minnow traps from walmart and cut the holes on each end 1/4 inch larger to accommodate crawfish, bait with a can of catfood with nail size holes punched in top of can. place traps around rocky areas of creeks, remember to check every couple of hours cause if one crawfish finds his way out the others will quickly follow. night time is the best time.


----------



## ssmith (Feb 27, 2014)

*Preparing crawfish*

Do you put them in saltwater to purge them before boiling?


----------



## General P (Feb 28, 2014)

ssmith said:


> Do you put them in saltwater to purge them before boiling?



Good question ?


----------



## kmrunner (Feb 28, 2014)

ssmith said:


> Do you put them in saltwater to purge them before boiling?



Highly debatable depending on how you ask. Being from the coast, I do not put mine in saltwater. Most say it takes a day or two with no food to completely purge a crawfish digestive tract. I simply wash and soak mine in freshwater to get some of the "mud" off the shell.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Mar 1, 2014)

I have seen it done that way. Put the crawdads in a big pot with water and start dumping salt in. They will start voiding any junk in their systems. Change the water and get to cooking.


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 1, 2014)

ssmith said:


> Do you put them in saltwater to purge them before boiling?



I've seen done that way.  Honestly I couldn't tell the difference.  Most folks I know don't bother.  I guess if the idea of eating crawfish poop bothers you, it's the thing to do.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 1, 2014)

the last bank fisherman said:


> i think about trying to trap some mub bug on that creek in white. where people trout fish



You don't need a trap. Take fish carcass out there, put it in the water, put a rock on top of it to keep it from floating away, and start scooping up crawfish with your hand or a dip net. In 30 minutes, you'll have plenty.


----------

